# hooded eyes = κουκουλωτά μάτια



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

*hooded eyes = κουκουλωτά μάτια*

Τα λέμε κι αλλιώς, αυτό το «σήμα κατατεθέν» του Μάιλ Κέιν; Πεσμένα βλέφαρα (ή αυτό πάει με τη Βάσω Παπανδρέου);

Το εύρημα εδώ είναι ότι τη λέξη δεν την έχει κανένα λεξικό (στις εξαιρέσεις ο Βλαστός με τα Συνώνυμά του). Αν την ψάξουμε σε βιβλία, θα πάμε πίσω κι από τον πόλεμο:
Η Βάσω σήκωσε κείνα τα κουκουλωτά της μάτια και την κοίταξε. (Έλλη Αλεξίου 1940κάτι)
Είναι ένα χυδαίο μούτρο χωριάτη, με χοντρά κουκουλωτά μάτια. (1938)
Κάτι τό σκωπτικό αναδίνει τό βλέμμα του κάτω από τά κουκουλωτά του βλέφαρα. (Τάσος Αθανασιάδης 1988)


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Τα λέμε κι αλλιώς, αυτό το «σήμα κατατεθέν» του Μάιλ Κέιν; Πεσμένα βλέφαρα (ή αυτό πάει με τη Βάσω Παπανδρέου);
> ...



Τα πεσμένα βλέφαρα τα έχουμε αλλού, στο νήμα *droopy eyes *που, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, μάλλον πρόκειται για την πτώση των βλεφάρων εξαιτίας παθήσεων ή προχωρημένης ηλικίας:

Ptosis literally means downward, sinking motion. Ptosis is usually the term used for a hanging, sagging or droopy upper eyelid of one or both eyes. Drooping eyelids can have a major impact on your physical and mental health. Not only are droopy eyelids an aesthetical or cosmetic problem but can also lead to physical symptoms.
http://www.leadinginstanteyelift.com/different-eyes

Εγώ δεν ξέρω απ' αυτά, αλλά νομίζω ότι τα κουκουλωτά είναι άλλη περίπτωση, από την κατασκευή και τη θέση του ματιού, όπως λένε πάλι εκεί:

Many people are born with "hooded eyes". This term can be loosely defined as eyes that are set in such a way that the skin above the eye protrudes over the natural crease of the eyelid. The crease of the eyelid is the line on the lid that forms the back curve of the eyelid when the eye is open. Hooded generally means eyelids that are partly covered by skin when the eyes are open. Hooded eyelids tend to drag the eyes downward, sometimes creating a closed and sagging appearance.








Αναμένω να μου ανοίξει τα μάτια κάποια αρμόδια φωνή ή όποιος βρει πιο έγκυρη πηγή. Μέχρι τότε, το Βαλς Νο 2 του Σοστακόβιτς, από το _Εyes Wide Shut, _with masked, empty eyes_:

_




Videmus in aenigmate.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

Σωστά, droopy eyes. 
Επόμενο ερώτημα: Πώς λέμε «φασκελοκουκούλωσ' τα»;


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Επόμενο ερώτημα: Πώς λέμε «φασκελοκουκούλωσ' τα»;



Damn your eyes - Etta James (Monica Bellocchi :wub:, φάτε μάτια ψάρια)






I guess I see what I wanna see
Or is my heart just deceiving me
And with that look I know so well
I fall completely under your spell 

Damn your eyes
For takin' my breath away
For makin' me wanna stay
Damn your eyes
For getting my hopes up high
Damn your eyes

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Damn your eyes.
Igor: Too late.


----------

